# Setback on Cannondale C1 Seatpost



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

ANy idea on the setback on a 2013 Cannondale C1 27.2 x 250mm seat post?


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I think the setback model is 15mm. You can get a 0 offset C1 as well.


----------

